# OBS 26.1.2 - Virtual Camera still not working on macOS Big Sur 11.1 with M1 Processor



## Phoenixfeuer (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello OBS Team,

do you have any ETA when OBS Virtual Camera will work on macOS Big Sur 11.1 in combination with MS-Teams?
Today I Updated to Version 26.1.2 but the Camera is still not visible in MS-Teams. Did i miss something? I granted Camera Access to OBS but
in Teams the Virtual Camera still not show up. I am happy for any advice.


----------



## jesperpagh (Mar 1, 2021)

This is not an OBS issue, but an MS Teams one. https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/mi...teams-on-mac/virtual-camera-doesnt-work-macos

There is a way to go about it though: You can use the web app or...: https://talk.macpowerusers.com/t/tip-reenable-virtual-web-cams-in-macos-ver-of-microsoft-teams/19518

I used the latter option, at it works like a charm.


----------

